# Ridgid Scout Locator Review



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Sewer Roundtable Review has another amazing review up!!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey Gear Junkie, looking forward to the review. It says an error occurred when I tried to play it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> Hey Gear Junkie, looking forward to the review. It says an error occurred when I tried to play it.







Try this?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> Hey Gear Junkie, looking forward to the review. It says an error occurred when I tried to play it.


Thanks for the heads up. Think I got it fixed


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm glad to see you gave it a good review, I didn't want to hear the unit I have is a POS. I've had it about 2 years and use it about once every 3-4 months and it works great for what I need it to do. Here's a pic I just took and it still looks brand new. Always keep it and my micro reel off the truck and in my garage when I don't need it for service calls.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice review, Using the scout with the navitrack brick and inductive clamp are well worth the price.


----------

